# Accuracy of gender from 12 week ultrasound?



## Jeannette

Hello ladies,

I'm popping over from first tri as I think this question may be better posed to those of you have been here...

I am 12 weeks 4 days today and I had an ultrasound for my quad-screen. Much to my surprise, the ultrasound tech asked if I wanted her to check for the gender. (I thought this info wasn't coming until 18 weeks!) I quickly said "of course!!" and she said that she wanted to warn me that it is still very early, and that I shouldn't start telling family and friends yet as she doesn't want them to start buying things and then have to return them. She said this was for me, but that I should wait for confirmation at 18 weeks.

So she looks and points to a tiny dot (not anything like what I saw on my us with my son, granted his was several weeks later) and said it looks like a boy. I asked how certain she was and she said about 80%.

My question is if anyone knows how likely it is that she is right this early?? To be really honest, I am kinda hoping she's wrong. While of course the only really important thing is that the baby is healthy, and I already have a son and a daughter, this will be my last and I really felt like and was hoping it was a girl. :blush: I just don't want to be playing mind games with myself.....don't want to be thinking "well, she's not positive so I should really not think anything for six more weeks".

I'm really sorry if this seems petty, I just need a little reality check. 

Any advice, experience or input is greatly appreciated!!! :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

that is early but Ive heard that the new u/s machines are so clear that alot of techs are guessing the sex at 12 weeks. I wouldnt put alot of faith in it but I was told my boys were boys at 13 wks 5 days and 14 wks 2 days.


----------



## caz81

mine looked like a boy from 12week 4 day ultra sound (angle for nub etc) but is def a girl confirmed at 16 weeks and 4 days at gender scan!


----------



## luckyno2

The dr. told us it was a defo 100% boy at 15w,(look at my pic) we were at a 12w app and she said boys you see earlier than girls she did not even try looking at 12w. I think you should just wait a little while to make sure, people make mistakes and with a 12w baby all is not big enough to be 100% sure. You might go for a private scan at 15/16w to check the gender, if it is a boy YOU WILL KNOW!!!lol


----------



## clarabella

Wow! Didn't think they could tell that early, infact, i thought the sex organs started to show from 14 weeks onwards! Maybe she was using high tech equipment and knows what to look for that early. For your sake, i hope she was wrong, and that you get your little girl, although like you say, the health of the baby is all that matters.


----------



## Zarababy1

its definatly possible its getting earlyer and earlyer but i know alot of places wont even begin to guess because theres a huge margin for error they cant tell you definatly but then again even at a 20 week + scan no one can tell you 100% unless its 4d! I know the hospital i go to have really good scanning equipment but i dont think they would even think about telling you what they thought it was this early on, altho today i might ask her "go on then what do you THINK it is" see if she has a look! :rofl:


----------



## Szaffi

I think that people with big experience can tell early on if the baby is in a good position. My doc tried to tell it both at 11 wks, and 14 wks, but my modest LO kept her legs closed. At 18 wks, she was still not showing herself clearly, but doc said that he's 90 % sure it's a girl, and yesterday (wk 21), my new doctor said, she also thought she was a girl. 

I think that if they don't see anything, than they rather not say it, but if tthey say it, they got a good clue. But it is not certain.


----------



## caz81

at 12/13 weeks all babies have external sex organs so only way to tell is from the angle of what they can see before then so can been inaccurate, from 15/16weeks is very accurate as they no longer look the same (for obvious reasons lol)


----------



## Jeannette

Thank you everyone for your input! 

Luckyno2 -- my scan looking NOTHING like yours!!! Ur boy is lucky!!! :rofl: It was a tiny wite dot....nothing "long" about it at all (sorry baby!! mommy loves you!!!!)

Caz81, I am ashamed to say it, but I am really really hoping to have a story like yours. It's not even so much for me, but both of my oldrr children really want a girl. My daughter, age 9, really wasn't ever interested in having another baby....said one baby brother was enogh "work" for her :rofl: but she is being so good about this and very sweetly is hoping to "know what it is like to have a sister", and my son also really wants to have a baby sister (don't know why but he does!). Both grandparents really want another girl, and tbh as this is my last, would really like to do all the cute frilly stuff again. 

I hope I don't sound like a selfish ingrate.....baby looks very healthy, and I already have two beautful, sweet healthy children.....I should really just be quiet and be grateful shouldn't I!!! :blush:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

id say take no notice!!!if they could tell for def at 12 weeks they would scan for it that early....all gender scans are not done before 16 weeks.


----------



## baby09

Hello. I had a scan at 12 weeks 5 days and she said it was a boy! very happy! Had another scan at 18 weeks 5 days and she said its 98% girl! Very happy again but took a lot to get my head round as thought we were havong a boy. She said its because the genitals of a girl are swollen and due to my female hormone it makes it protrude out looking like boy bits! So my advice would be to wait till next scan : ) x


----------



## DizzyMoo

The genitalia is only just formed by 12wks so i wouldn't go banking on bump being a boy just yet but ... at my 12wk scan i got 2 piccies & on one of them there is what looks like to me a tiny winky & i was showing people saying i think he's a boy although i had girly feelings & would of loved a girl. if i could get it clear enough to show online then i'd show you x


----------



## loopdido

this article may help, I found it a while back

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html

I thought all fetuses at that age had a little protrusion between the legs - girls it later turns into the clitoris and boys the penis! 

It could still go either way! so yes wait for the 18 week scan to be sure. Good luck for your wish for a pink bump!


----------



## vineyard

They told me they thought 1 boy, 1 girl from 12 weeks and at the 16 week ultrasound. But, when I went in for my 20 week, it was apparent that it was 2 girls. So, I wouldn't trust a scan that early on.


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks for telling me your story vineyard!! It gives me hope :) Either way, I am going to love this baby like crazy.....but considering my overwhelming urge to buy little dresses right now .... I think the baby will be happier if s/he's a girl! :rofl:


----------



## mbg81

I was wondering the same thing. Was told a boy at 12 week scan. Wondering how accurate it is. I would appreciate if you ladies could share your experience.


----------



## minties

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## Tripledagger3

I'm guessing she was using nub theory.. its about 80% accurate if the tech knows what they're doing. Most won't guess at 12 wks even if they think it's a boy or girl


----------



## Christie2011

I went for a private scan with my son at 12 weeks just to get a picture for the pregnancy announcement for my parents. I had no intention about asking about gender since it was so early, but the tech asked me if I wanted to know. I asked her wasn't it too early? She said normally yes and normally she wouldn't even hazard a guess, but my son was very obviously a boy. Every scan since then matched and I now have a rambunctious 2 year old boy!


----------



## Christie2011

This is his 12w 3d scan which is apparently very obviously boy.
 



Attached Files:







12w3d it's a boy!.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## minties

My daughter had that same nub sticking out too at 12 weeks


----------



## winterbabies3

Any updates yet?


----------



## rwhite

I had a friend told boy at her 12 week scan, and come the 20 week scan it was clear she was in fact having a little girl (who she has since given birth to, and yes, definitely all girl :D)


----------

